
What algorithm should I use for trending detection? - aazeemazhar
What algorithm should I use for detecting trending items? (Whether that is toics, or articles)<p>I am tempted to just look for articles read which have a moving average period M which is high than their moving average period N. (Where M is smaller than N).
======
pjonesdotca
I would suggest checking out "Programming Collective Intelligence" and review
their chapter on decision trees. That way you would be able to build a 'model'
of 'trends' based on "reads" per "time quotient" and use that for your
classifier.

~~~
azeemazhar2
thanks. slaps head. goes to own library.

